# Blood in stool (formed but soft)



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

HI!
So my lil himmie had a bit of bloody stool today and it seems that when I give her canned, her stools soften a lot and she's had some runny ones. But then when I cut out the canned they form back up. so I gave her a teaspoon today and she had some blood on her bum after her poop, and the poop was formed. 
Could this be because she wasn't used to canned? The breeder I got her from did not feed canned only royal canin dry. I switched her food as well (Ive had her since Dec 16th) from Royal canin to Chicken Soup dry and Go Natural canned (grain free canned). I did a pretty gradual change for the dry and still have it mixed together. The canned I didn't give for the first couple days to let her settle in.
What do you think? She is free fed a measured amount of dry a day and I wanted to give her 2 tbps of canned per day as well.
Any thoughts?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Was the blood *in* her stool or on the outside only? It could have hit a polyp or something on the way out. Cinderella used to have that issue. I gave her hairball gel and added water to her wet food and that helped.

I've heard bad things about Chicken Soup dry. Switching to all wet or mostly wet should help and it's better for her.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

ugh! I did some research and Chicken soup kitten (as far as ingredients) seemed good! and got a good rating (over Royal Canin).
The blood was around her bum and I couldn't really tell on the stool.
I can't afford to go all canned (unless I do no name brands)that's why I was looking for a great quality no corn/low grain dry to go along with the canned. She seems to have pretty loose stools when I give more of the canned and that is not fun as it gets in her fur around her legs :-x
Any other dry suggestions?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not really the best person to ask about food and nutrition. A vet who used to post here said that the dry Soup wasn't good, if I'm remembering correctly. Others here can advise you much better on nutrition. atback


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Blood in the stool is always a concern. Here's a website that gives more information about its causes. I would take the cat to the vet with a fresh stool sample to have it tested for worms, or other parasites.

Cat Health: Bloody Stool

To keep your Himmy's britches clean, trim back the fur as closedly to the skin as possible at least 1" or more diameter around the anus. Blunt-nose moustache scissors or bandage scissors are good for this job. If the fur is long in her britches you may have to trim it shorter as well. Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

So I had a real close look at her poops and I didn't see any blood on it?! The blood was 'fresher' and was just around her anus. She goes in for her spay and 2nd vaccines soon so I will mention it then.
I'm not overly concerned as she's normal in every other way, and it hasn't happened again so maybe it was a polyp?
Anyway thanks a bunch!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Just keep an eye on her stool, and her, for a few days. If you see blood again, then I would inform your vet and let him/her know that it was the second time you've seen it.

Muffs had blood in her stool about a month ago, but was otherwise fine. I immediately called the vet, but was told that blood in the stool can result from many things, some serious, some not. He told me to keep an eye on her and, if I saw any more stool with blood -- or if I saw any other signs of ill-health -- I would need to bring her in. Otherwise, I should just assume it was a one-time thing and there was nothing to worry about. It turned out to be a one-time thing and she's fine.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

UGH so there was blood again on her bum and I went to dissect the poop and there is none in or on there?!?!
The poop was huge for such a little thing so maybe that has something to do with it?
I do not have a car until at least sunday (hubby is out of town for work) and I have 2 kids under 2 here so taking public transport in -30 is not fun!
I really think it's what you said Marie and it's a polyp as the poop is huge, but I don't know. I'm going to email the breeder but I have a feeling she will say it's the canned and the dry I'm feeding her as she stuck to dry and it was the corn filled Royal Canin. I just don't know what to do. She is her happy playful eating drinking cuddly self so it's really got me stumped!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Try feeding her more canned, less dry, and add some water to the canned. If you have hairball gel (vaseline will do if you don't), see if she'll lick some off your finger.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

How huge is huge? she could have a rectal fissure from passing such a big poop, that would account for the bright blood. I would switch her to canned food so her poop is softer, and this will help. Another thought, if the poop _continues to be huge_ she may have _megacolon_, which can develop because of large hard poops. If this happens she should be seen by a vet.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

It was the size of a regular adult poop, maybe a tad smaller? I'll increase her canned and keep an eye, she should be going this upcoming week for her vaccines/chk up and I'll mention it then. This is only the second time and now that I think of it the first time had a pretty big poop in the box too...I was adding some acidophilus (1/10 capsule) for the good probiotics maybe that's making things worse?


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

Bloody and soft stools can also be caused by giardia. It's rather common parasite. Ask your vet for giardia test: you need to sample your cat's stools for three days, but the test is simple and takes 10 minutes to finish. The cat doesn't need to be present. 

Giardia is easily cured by de-worming with Febendazole (sold as Axilur) and antibiotics. Downside is that the hole house must be sanitized with chlorine. If your cat has giardia, make sure you do the cleaning, otherwise your cat can get another infection from home, and in worst case a human can be infected too: giardia can live in all mammals. 

Good luck!


----------

